# Benefit of socionics vs mbti



## sprinkle (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, I just started getting into Socionics. I have a few question, would you be able to answer them? Thank you!

Why do people prefer Socionics over MBTI?

Can I match my MBTI type to Socionics?

Can you recommend a good site for me to learn about Socionics?

I got tested as INTp ILI, what quadra do I belong to? 

In MBTI, I am an ISTJ. I am an Enneagram 1. In Socionics, I am an ILI. Is my MBTI and Enneagram type consistent to Socionics?


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum! I will try to answer your questions succinctly.

< Why do people prefer Socionics over MBTI? >
Usually for two reasons. One is that Socionics has a more precise way of defining types, so if someone is not uncertain of their type in MBTI, which only provides vaguely written profiles, they try figuring it out with Socionics, which defines types with a number of dichotomies, small groupings, cognitive styles, and so on.
Second reason is that some get bored with MBTI. They've read everything the was to read and need something fresh and new. They look for next typology to study. Socionics provides much more material for study than MBTI and goes into types in greater depth and detail. It explains interactions between types and theorizes on roles in society and social implications, something that has no equivalent in MBTI, since MBTI is mostly used as a career research tool.

< Can I match my MBTI type to Socionics? >
This is generally not recommended because people often mistype themselves in MBTI due to its lack of rigorous typing criteria. If everybody was to simply match their MBTI type to a Socionics type, their mistakes would replicate. Instead it is advised that you put your MBTI type aside and spend some weeks-months studying Socionics theory, and arrive at your Socionics typing independently. 
As some of the typing polls done on this forum have shown, around 60-70% of people will match their type by functions (not by the 4 letters!), meaning that if someone types as Ni,Te in MBTI they will likely pick Ni,Te type in Socionics.
MBTI types _cannot_ be matched to Socionics types by 4 letters because Soconics defines the last j/p letter differently than does MBTI: Type names

< Can you recommend a good site for me to learn about Socionics? >
Wikisocion is a great source as are the articles and older discussions on 16types forum.
If you need an informal social place to discuss it there is also this group on Facebook.

< I got tested as INTp ILI, what quadra do I belong to? >
ILI/INTp is in 3rd quadra called Gamma: Quadra

< In MBTI, I am an ISTJ. I am an Enneagram 1. In Socionics, I am an ILI. Is my MBTI and Enneagram type consistent to Socionics? >
Enneagram has no relation to Jungian typology. It's a separate independent typology, so drawing correlations between MBTI/Soconics types and Enneagram types doesn't make any sense. Some exclusions seem to exist, such as an INFP 8, but your particular types don't exclude one another. 
ISTJ is Si valuing while ILI values Ni, so this is something that needs further attention.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan (Jan 24, 2017)

While I'm not sure of my type in MBTI, Enneagram, or Socionics, I, too, identify (at the moment, at least) as an MBTI ISTJ and Enneagram Type 1. When it comes to Socionics, I'm probably either an ESI/ISFj or ILI/INTp (the two Gamma introtims). Just posting this to say that the ILI/ISTJ/E1 combo do not appear to be impossible.


----------

